# Solved: CPU usage 100%



## brett38655 (Sep 11, 2007)

I recently started having this problem with my computer. After using it for 30min to an hour, the CPU usage tops out at 90-100% and then it crashes. Any ideas what could be causing this.

AMD 3Ghz, 64
RAM 1.5G
XFX 5700 card
Win xp home

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:16:04 PM, on 9/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\vsserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\bdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BitDefender Toolbar - {381FFDE8-2394-4f90-B10D-FC6124A40F8C} - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDAgent] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\bdagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winmatrix.exe] "C:\Program Files\WinMatrix XP\WinMatrixXP.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by125fd.bay125.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188188515812
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188188506703
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C8B5F1E8-F03E-457C-8978-0A4D49E81A07}: NameServer = 65.83.241.181,67.32.118.46
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\vsserv.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Softwin - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe

--
End of file - 8785 bytes


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

This is the only suspicious entry I see:
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C8B5F1E8-F03E-457C-8978-0A4D49E81A07}: NameServer = 65.83.241.181,67.32.118.46

Address: 575 Morosgo Drive
network:Org-Name:BellSouth.net
network:Street-Address:575 Morosgo Drive
network:Org-Name:BellSouth.net
network:Street-Address:575 Morosgo Drive
Physical location appears to be in Atlanta, Georgia

67.32.118.46
Address: 575 Morosgo Drive
network:Org-Name:BellSouth.net
network:Street-Address:575 Morosgo Drive
network:Org-Name:BellSouth.net
network:Street-Address:575 Morosgo Drive
Physical location appears to be in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## brett38655 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I did some googling and found this ip address all over the net. Lots of people have this in their HJT logs. Is this a Trojan/Virus? If so, how do I get rid of it?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm not sure what it is, only that it is the only unknown in your registry, according to the hijack analyzer.

If you want to get rid of it, simply do another scan and tell HijackThis to "fix" it.


----------



## brett38655 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I deleted the line with the Bellsouth IP addresses. All day I have been running at full speed and CPU usage seems normal so far. Here is what I think happened after talking to the ISP tech support. I think a got malware in there that was logging 2 IP address. I was told that when my ISP sees multiple addresses it divides the bandwidth. SO that would be 4 IP address es on one line. that would cut it from 5Mb to 600K and that was the max I could get for about a month. THanks for your help. Will let you know if problem comes up again.


----------



## Michel Merlin (Jun 25, 2006)

Alex Ethridge said:


> (Wed 12 Sep 2007 23:10 GMT)
> I'm not sure what it is, only that it is the only unknown in your registry, according to the hijack analyzer.


Thx *brett38655* and *Alex* for all this info (for reference, see Wikipedia: HijackThis.

*brett38655*, this problem (unbearable slowing down, most often in XP Pro) is very frequent since 2007; many "solutions" work for a few days, then the problem resurfaces again. Could you tell if the problem never came again in the past 8 months?

*Alex Ethridge*, could you tell which of the HijackThis Analyzers you used? Was it the one in the official program (see Quick Start Guide §3)? TIA,

Versailles, Sun 11 May 2008 07:16:10 +0200


----------



## brett38655 (Sep 11, 2007)

My CPU usage problem was solved several months ago. I bought a Mac Pro with Boot Camp. Installed XP on it and it runs better than ever.


----------

